# Webinar today



## topofthenorth (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi, someone posted about a webinar today and I didn't save the link and I can't find the thread that it was on, can anyone give me details? Thanks so much.


----------



## topofthenorth (Sep 11, 2019)

Ignore this. I was searching other threads and didn't see the one marked - webinars.:embarassed:


----------

